# Bike Helmets for Odd Heads



## williaty (Apr 20, 2010)

Both my fiancee and I are trying to find a new helmet and both of us are having problems, though very different problems.

First, I can't find one based on having a big head. I have an 8-1/4 hat size (aka f-in huge). The Trek XL helmets just barely fit and I think would give me a headache on a long ride. To top it off, many years ago I had a *bad* bike wreck where I shattered the helmet off my head and then shattered my skull. The remains of this are a large "bump" on the back of my head right where the "under-skull" rear strap on most helmets is. So any advice for a 1) A very large helmet and 2) a helmet here the retention thingy in the back is either adjustable height or very low?

My financee, on the other hand, can find a helmet who's overall size is ok, but she can't find one the right shape. Turns out she has a longer/narrower head than average. She can get the helmet to fit front-to-back but it wobbles badly side-to-side, even with the straps properly adjusted, because of how narrow her head is. All the helmets we've tried have been able to tip sideways enough to expose the side of her head in an accident. Any suggestion for a narrower than normal helmet?

Thanks,
Ty


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.bellhelmets.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&Category_id=216

for your girl: you can add extra padding to the left and right sides of the helmet to secure it on the head


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i've got a big, but long/narrow head, and specialized helmets fit well for me. i know lazer makes a really really big helmet, 8+ inch hat size is freakin' big. try on everything you can and keep the best fit.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Uvex make some good helmets that fit weird (mine) shaped heads. I'm an 8 hat size and I have a lot of adjustment room with my XP100.

http://www.uvexsports.com/category.aspx?categoryID=5


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jan 23, 2010)

I've got an 8+ size head as well and I wear a Bell Triton Helmet (I think it's the older model of what shwinn8 posted). Fits my head well.


----------



## atitagain (May 10, 2010)

+1 for the Bell Triton. Just got mine and took it for a spin. No more hot spots or headache from to small of helmet.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I like Bells for my fat head. For long and narrow I think Giro run that way.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

For long and narrow she might check out the Fox Flux. My head is kinda egg shaped and it fits me well.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Try a lot of helmets and don't be afraid to move, add or subtract padding.
I tried about a dozen helmets when I purchased my first one before finding one that felt right. Helmets from the same manufacturer in the same style and brand didn't always fit the same. For my full face I got lucky and a couple tries netted me a good fit.


----------



## johnyboy2157 (May 10, 2010)

Technology is to much involved in our life, companies are making every thing for everyone, odd heads now no problem


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't know what size my head is except really really F'n big. No kidding I can block out the sun and cause localised solar eclipses. I can influence the tide! My girlfriend can wear my toque on top of her toque and it's still loose. (like a beanie but canadian)

Sorry to suggest the $300 fix but Catlike fit and look great on me. Spesh helmets make me look like a total freak. Like a man inside a smurph's house.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Bell *is smaller than _*GIRO*_ helments i have found out when trying them on in REI...


----------

